
Sniff browser history for improved user experience - toffer
http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2008/02/browser-history-sniff.html
======
nirmal
I think the only thing I got out of this was to reinstall SafeHistory and
SafeCache for Firefox.

Even though I'm all for optimal layout of options I don't think that any
website should try and go parading through my history to do so...at least not
without my explicit permission.

------
s3graham
Wow, this is great idea for a startup. Is someone already doing/done this?

Peer-to-peer user tracking. Like those crappy toolbars of yore, but all server
side. Sign up, put our random-URL-sampler-JS block in your page, and you get
access to all our mined data.

